

Tell HN:  The new yellow pages just got here -- and went straight to recycling - dctoedt

A new hard-copy yellow pages book just showed up on our doorstep -- and for the Nth straight year, went directly into the recycling bag that's already on the sidewalk awaiting this morning's weekly pick-up.<p>Surely there are better uses for the wood, electricity, gasoline, etc., that it took to produce and deliver the yellow pages.<p>Maybe there should be an opt-out list.
======
SethWilson
I agree it is a total waste.

The reason everyone and their half brother gets one is because these
directories sell the ads based on their "circulation".

The more people they can claim to get the book, the higher rate they can
charge for advertising.

So as far as the Yellow Pages are concerned, they held up their end of the
deal with their advertisers. Whether you read it or not wasn't part of the
deal.

A lot of these directories also offer a "combo" where you get advertising in
the print edition and on a web site in order to bridge the 20th century and
the 21st.

So until companies stop spending their advertising dollars to be in the 'pages
it will be some time before you stop receiving it.

------
ugh
In Germany you can pick up the yellow pages in public places (post offices),
they aren’t delivered to you. So they can presumably print less because not
nearly everyone is picking one up. Considering the yearly heaps of dead wood I
still have the feeling that a lot of those books won’t fare much better than
your copy.

~~~
s2r2
Well, there was one on my doorstep (actually, there was a heap of them for all
residents) so someone has delivered them here. I would care more about this
dead wood issue if more than two of 12 households here would recycle _at all_
-- it's a shame.

------
aschobel
I collected a few and used them to make a standing desk.

------
SamAtt
In fairness over 30% of Americans still don't have broadband access and a
physical phone book might very well be faster than going through dial-up

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/02/23/fcc_broadband_survey...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/02/23/fcc_broadband_survey/)

------
jacquesm
there is this initiative:

<http://www.yellowpagesgoesgreen.org/>

You can add your name here:

<http://www.yellowpagesgoesgreen.org/stop-yellow-pages/>

------
JacobAldridge
The online directory business that aggressively offers to recycle every Yellow
Pages in the country will garner that much publicity (at least, it will once
the environment overtakes the economy again in terms of personal concern).

------
maxdemarzi
You just recycled an opportunity to show off to your friends by tearing it in
half with your bear hands.

...and make manly noises while looking constipated...Grrrr

